
The Supreme Court Should Bring Sanity to Patent Law - walterbell
https://www.wired.com/2017/03/supreme-court-bring-sanity-patent-law/
======
CalChris
This op-ed is by Senator Orin Hatch and it's really about the evils of venue
shopping. This is governed by the patent venue statute, _28 U.S.C. § 1400(b)_
:

    
    
      (b) Any civil action for patent infringement may be brought   
      in the judicial district where the defendant resides, or 
      where the defendant has committed acts of infringement and 
      has a regular and established place of business.
    

[https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/28/1401](https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/28/1401)

Alrighty then. The trouble is that Hatch is reviewing the _TC Heartland v.
Kraft Foods_ case and hoping against hope for a good outcome from the Court.
Dude, you're a Senator in the majority and a past Chairman of the Judiciary
Committee. Have you considered legislation?

~~~
readams
The article says he will introduce legislation depending on the decision.

------
Nomentatus
Note that this is hardly the only area of patent law that is suffering from
"legislative neglect." The area known as "patent misuse" isn't just
scandalously confusing; it offers contradictory legal decisions. But congress
won't touch it since large companies aren't unhappy with confusion if it means
they can get away with ____.

